# ربي لا اعرف كيف ابدأ صلاتي



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2013)

*




*

*ربي .... لا اعرف كيف ارتب كلماتي.... *

*لا اعرف كيف ابدأ صلاتي... *

*ولكنك ربي انت تفهم عمق ذاتي.... *

*وتعرف كيف تدبّر اموري وحياتي.... ´*

*لن أكثر الكلام... ساتكل عليك وانام.... *

*وانشالله تصير الاحلام... حقيقة في يوم من الايام.... *

*ويملأ قلبي السلام.... واشكرك ربي على الدوام.... امين*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2013)

*آمين
روعه
روعه
روعه
شكرا الرب يباركك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2013)

صلاه راااائعه
 اشكرك اشكرك الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين*​
> *روعه*
> *روعه*
> *روعه*
> ...




 شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صلاه راااائعه
> اشكرك اشكرك الرب يباركك


ميرسى حبيبتى  
لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك  ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 فبراير 2013)

امييييييييييين
صلاه حلوووووه
ربنا يبباركك حببتي
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييييييين
> 
> صلاه حلوووووه
> ربنا يبباركك حببتي
> ​



نورت موضوعى بمرورك  ياحبيبتي
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (20 فبراير 2013)

امين
شكرا عالصلاة الرائعة
اختي 
الرب يحميكِ


----------



## hraaa (20 فبراير 2013)

*كيف احب بابا يسوع*

الحب الي البد


----------



## hraaa (20 فبراير 2013)

الحب هو صفه من صفات الله


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2021)

*ما أعظم عذوبتك يا ربى*

*ما أعظم عذوبتك يا ربى يسوع المحبوب. امنحني أن أكون فيك وأستريح بك وحدك فوق كل شيء. تجارب متعددة تعترضني في وادي الشقاء والأحزان، وتقلقني وتظلم حياتي، ولكن أنت يا رب تشفق على.

يا ربى يسوع نور المجد الأبدي، وسلوان النفس المسافرة في أرض غربتها، ها صوتي الخافت يخاطبك: إلى متى يبطئ ربي عن المجيء. اقبل إلىَّ وفرحني لأني فقير. أرسل يدك ونجنى من ضيقات لأني شقي. هلم إلىَّ، لأنه بدونك ليست ساعة أو يوم لي فيه سرور.

أنت فرحى وبهجتي، وبدونك مائدتي طعامها مر. أنا كالمسجون المكبل بالقيود، فأنر على بوجهك، واعتق نفسي لترى جمالك. ليطلب غيري عوضك أشياء ترضيه، أما أنا فإني لا أرضى إلا بك يا ربي وإلهي.

قال إلهي: هأنذا جئت لأنك دعوتني. فلتكن يا ربي وإلهي مباركًا إلى الأبد، لأنك تفضلت على عبدك بكثرة جودك ورحمتك. فلماذا بقى لعبدك لأقدم بين يديك، إلا أن أجني نفسي أمامك, وأشكر كثرة إحسانك؟! فإن أعمالك حميدة, وأحكامك عادلة, وبعنايتك تدبر الأشياء بأسرها. ليسبحك فمي وقلبي وكافة حواسي, يا من تباركك جميع الكائنات, لك المجد إلى الأبد. آمين.*​


----------

